# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Spiced Potatoes In Tamarind Sauce (daum Aloo)

## Payal

Yield: 4 Servings

  1.50 tb Tamarind paste
  2.00 c Water
  8.00 sm Boiling potatoes
  0.25 c Corn oil
  1.00 md Onion; thinly sliced
  2.00 ts Minced fresh ginger
  4.00  Garlic cloves; minced
  0.50 ts Dried red pepper flakes
  0.50 ts Ground turmeric
  0.50 ts Ground cardamom
  0.50 ts Ground fennel
  0.50 ts Cinnamon
  0.25 ts Freshly ground pepper
Salt

  Dissolve tamarind paste in 1 cup water. Let stand 30 minutes.
  Strain. Boil potatoes until just tender. Cool completely, then peel.
  Using wooden skewer, pierce each potato in 4 places. Heat oil in
  heavy large skillet over medium heat. Add onion and cook until crisp
  and lightly browned, stirring frequently, about 10 minutes. Remove
  from skillet. Add potatoes and brown well on all sides. Remove from
  skillet. Pour off all but 1 tablespoon oil from skillet. Add ginger
  and garlic and stir 1 minute. Stir in pepper flakes and turmeric.
  Blend in 2 tablespoons water. Mix in onion. Add potatoes, tamarind
  liquid and remaining 14 tablespoons water. Stir in cardamom, fennel,
  cinnamon and pepper. Cover and simmer until sauce has thickened
  slightly, about 15 minutes. Season with salt.

----------


## Saba

i dont like those eatings which include potatoes except biryani ... i dont know why
the thing i loved all the way in this recipe was Tamarind sauce yummy  :Smile:

----------


## snaz

I'm giving this to my mom for this weekend...

Sounds yummy

----------


## Saba

Payal is that dam aalo or khattey aalo ...

----------


## Payal

that's dum aalo saba, snaz might've had a chance to taste that, so lets wait for his reply  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yummy yummy

Thanks 4 sharing

----------

